# Tank



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I have read different opinions on the most important aspect of tank capacity:

Total Gallons

Surface area and surface agitation

Filtration

Is it one of the above or a combination of all three? If all three, what % of importance would you assign to each of the three?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

